# Gibt es einen Helm mit dem ich nicht so scheiße aussehe?



## schelle2016 (20. Mai 2016)

Moin miteinander. Nach Jahrzehnten ohne Helm habe ich mich entschieden es nun besser mit zu probieren. Dank meines neuen MTB bin ich waghalsiger denn je und seh mich schon auf den Kopf fallen. Also besser mit Helm. Da ein solches Vorhaben meist gut gelingt wenn eine Anprobe erfolgt bin ich heute mit meiner Frau zum Stadtler. Danach zum Radhaus. Ergebnis: meine Frau hat mehrere Lachattacken mit Schnappatmung erlitten. Als ich mich im Spiegel betrachtete wußte ich auch warum. Ein ziemlich jämmerlicher Anblick, da gibt´s nix mehr schön zu reden. Ich hab nen normalen Schädel Größe 61, bin 197 cm groß und wiege 96kg. Aber mit den Dingern, die mir feil geboten wurden, gehe ich nicht vor die Haustür. Irgendwie konnte ich mich auch nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass auch die Verkäufer, offenbar von meiner Frau inspiriert, sich über meinen trostlosen Anblick in´s Fäustchen gelacht haben. Eine sehr frustierende Veranstaltung für mich! Aber: da gibt´s ja noch ein schlaues Forum, tadaaaa.... Deshalb mal meine Frage: gibt es außer dieser Pilzoptik auch Helme, die den Kopf mehr abdecken? Bißchen tiefer gezogen vielleicht? Und die nicht unbedingt diese monströse Alienoptik aufweisen? Sorry, ich weiß, totale Anfängerfrage. Aber ich BIN Anfänger! Auch wenn ich schon Ü50 bin habe ich ein Anrecht auf eine menschenwürdige Optik bei meinem neuem Hobby!

Danke euch für eure Tips und 

beste Grüße

Schelle aus Berlin


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Mai 2016)

Da wird dir wohl keiner helfen können, einfach weiter suchen bis dir einer gefällt. Und lass das Weib zu Hause, er soll ja dir gefallen.
Tip: Schwarz macht schlank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elisabet (20. Mai 2016)

für welchen einsatzbereich ? schu dir mal die URGE helme an da sind einige ganz brauchbar...
aber ich kann dich beruhigen mir so ner halbschale schaut fast jeder wie ein trottl aus ...


----------



## Toolkid (20. Mai 2016)

Es gibt Helme die hinten weiter heruntergezogen sind. Die Pilzoptik ist zwangsläufig (bei Halbschalenhelme), da der Helm die Knautschzone für deinen Schädel darstellt.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. Mai 2016)

Also wenn das auf Deinem Benutzerbild Du bist, dann könnte vielleicht ein Downhillhelm ...
*duckunnwech*


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Mai 2016)

Du hättest mal Fotos machen sollen. ..damit man sagen kann. .ohhh sieht schon recht komisch aus oder. .alles im grünen Bereich. .


----------



## xyzHero (20. Mai 2016)

Die "Enduro" Helme sind in der Regel hinten tiefer gezogen. Vielleicht sagt dir das ja mehr zu.
Schau mal nach "Bell Super", POC TRABEC, IXS Trail, Urge ALL-M usw.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## BjL (20. Mai 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Also wenn das auf Deinem Benutzerbild Du bist, dann könnte vielleicht ein Downhillhelm ...
> *duckunnwech*



Joar Fullface könnte klappen


----------



## wildbiker (20. Mai 2016)

Da frag ich mich doch, was dir wichtiger ist... Gesundheit oder Schickmicki-Optik.... Mir haben schon paar Helme die Rübe gerettet...


----------



## Deleted 92748 (20. Mai 2016)

Fullface und eine vollverspiegelte Schutzbrille tun Not.


----------



## schelle2016 (20. Mai 2016)

Haha... Nein, dass auf dem Bild bin ich nicht...
Danke erstmal für die Empfehlungen. Ich werde mir mal nen Schwung bestellen und durchprobieren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (20. Mai 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Fullface und eine vollverspiegelte Schutzbrille tun Not.



Sehr gute Wahl, fahre ich auch

Achso fast vergessen


----------



## R.C. (21. Mai 2016)

elisabet schrieb:


> schu dir mal die URGE helme an [...]


----------



## Bener (21. Mai 2016)

Gibts den Giro Xen noch?


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Mai 2016)

Kann man ganz einfach machen: zum posen nach der Optik gehen, zum biken mehr auf Schutzfunktion gehen.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (21. Mai 2016)

Würde mal nach "all mountain helm" gurgeln.


----------



## Bener (21. Mai 2016)

Wenn man mit allen Helmen scheiße aussieht, liegt es nahe, dass es nicht an den Helmen liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schelle2016 (21. Mai 2016)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Würde mal nach "all mountain helm" gurgeln.




...hab ich doch glatt gemacht und brachte folgendes:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidung/helme/mtb-helmtest-2016-all-mountain-und-enduro/a30723.html

Auf dem Bildervergleich zwischen dem Scott und dem IXS sieht man ganz gut was ich meine. Den IXS Trail probiere ich auch mal aus. 

Der Bell Super 2 deckt auch schön ab... http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01/04/bell-super-2-helm-test/

Beste Grüße

Schelle


----------



## Maui_Jim (21. Mai 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich doch, was dir wichtiger ist... Gesundheit oder Schickmicki-Optik.... Mir haben schon paar Helme die Rübe gerettet...


Sehe ich auch so, mir ist die Optik völlig schnuppe! Ich sehs ja auch nicht, im Wald hängen keine Spiegel 
Spätestens wenn du den ersten gerissenen oder gebrochenen Helm siehst weißt du warum du so ne Plastikmütze auf die Murmel setzen solltest. Und Gerade Ü50 sollte man schon so vernünftig und nicht mehr so eitel sein 
Du wirst schon einen Händler finden der einen "schönen" Helm für dich hat! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Mai 2016)

Die meisten Helme sind schick - bis die Leute sie aufsetzen.


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (21. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir kürzlich auch einen neuen Helm gekauft.
Mit so einem Ding auf dem Kopf hatte ich anfangs ebenfalls das Gefühl, etwas merkwürdig zu wirken, obwohl andere Biker mit Helm für mich ganz "normal" und kein bisschen blöd aussehen.
Ist wahrscheinlich eine Sache der Gewohnheit. Am Anfang kommt man sich mit so einem "Pilzkopf" wohl immer komisch vor, aber nach mehreren Fahrten mit Deckel uff'm Kopp hat man sich daran gewöhnt. 

Bei der Suche nach einem neuen habe ich aber trotzdem auch darauf geachtet, dass er nicht zu riesig ist und ich wie "Lord Helmchen" damit aussehe...  Ich hatte mir ähnliche Modelle von Alpina, Uvex und Scott zuschicken lassen und habe mich dann für das 2016er-Modell des Uvex Ultra Snc entschieden.
Dieser MTB-Helm ist nicht sehr breit und auch in der Länge ist er kürzer als die anderen. Er sitzt sehr angenehm, hat in einigen Tests gut/sehr gut abgeschnitten und er geht bis zu Größe 61. Wobei er mit einer 62er-Rübe bestimmt auch noch passen wird.
Ein klein wenig futuristisch sieht er vielleicht aus, aber ich finde, es geht noch schlimmer. 

LG,
Mrs. Chaos


----------



## schelle2016 (21. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> ... und habe mich dann für das 2016er-Modell des Uvex Ultra Snc entschieden...




...ebenfalls zur Auswahl bestellt, danke...


----------



## --- (21. Mai 2016)

1. Ein Helm sollte zu deinem Schädel passen, nicht zu deinem Ego. Also wähle den Helm aus der am besten sitzt und nicht den der am besten aussieht.

2. Was andere denken ist sowas von scheißegal.


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Mai 2016)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Die meisten Helme sind schick - bis die Leute sie aufsetzen.



im Aldi oder bei Lidl ebend


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2016)

Bei Stadler (gibts da nicht sogar zwei in B?) kann man meist eine halbwegs große Auswahl probieren und auch relativ günstig kaufen.
Mit 61er Kopfumfang passen ja fast alle Helme.
Ich hab meinen Giro Feature (ohne MIPS) damals für 50€ bei Stadler geholt, und ich hab 64er Kopfumfang.


----------



## muc_radler (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
probier doch mal den KED Trailon aus.
Dieser baut nicht nicht zu breit und bietet auch die Sicherheit.
Habe selbst einen recht breiten Schädel.

VG
muc_radler


----------



## lengfaller (22. Mai 2016)

Der ixs trail rs ist ein schöner helm der nicht so sehr in die breite "aufbaut". Bei den meisten anderen sieht das immer aus wie ein pilz. Zumindest bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michionwheels (22. Mai 2016)

Man hier sprühts ja wieder von sinvollen Antworten
Wenn man sich mit nem Helm nicht wohl fühlt, ob nun wegen dem Ego oder sonst was,dann setzt man ihn eben ungern auf.
Warum hier ständig irgendwelche Posts mit erhobenem Zeigefinger und typisch deutscher ich-belehr-dich-Mentalität auftauchen müssen!?Das ein Helm sicherer ist,sollte auch der letzte Vollhorst kapiert haben,das muss man anderen nicht ständig gebetsmühlenartig unter die Nase reiben.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:
Ich habe das selbe Problem und habe jetzt den Urge Enduromatic ins Visier genommen.Nein das ist nicht meine Rübe auf dem Bild


----------



## schelle2016 (22. Mai 2016)

Error


----------



## schelle2016 (22. Mai 2016)

Moin,

danke erst mal für die zahlreichen Tips, da war ja doch was hilfreiches dabei. Bestellt habe ich zur Auswahl IXS Trail RS, UVEX Ultra, BELL Super und den URGE Endu-O-Matic. Da sollte das passende für mich dabei sein. Falls Interesse werde ich berichten.

Schönen Sonntag

Beste Grüße

Schelle


----------



## FZ1 (22. Mai 2016)

moin schelle , ...ich gehe auch auf die 50 zu....habe das gleiche problem wie du. aber mittlerweile im Wald nur noch mit Pilz. ist doch echt egal, wie das aussieht...die anderen komischen Fahrradfahrer da,sehen doch ähnlich aus. und mit der zeit muss ich zugeben, so sch....sieht das gar nicht aus. und ich fühle mich wirklich sicherer. du hast ja schon deine Auswahl geordert...aber uvex finale ist auch nett.   gruss


----------



## michionwheels (22. Mai 2016)

schelle2016 schrieb:


> Falls Interesse werde ich berichten.



Interesse

Gruß
Micha


----------



## schelle2016 (22. Mai 2016)

Na gut...


----------



## Yeti666 (22. Mai 2016)

michionwheels schrieb:


> Man hier sprühts ja wieder von sinvollen Antworten
> Wenn man sich mit nem Helm nicht wohl fühlt, ob nun wegen dem Ego oder sonst was,dann setzt man ihn eben ungern auf.
> Warum hier ständig irgendwelche Posts mit erhobenem Zeigefinger und typisch deutscher ich-belehr-dich-Mentalität auftauchen müssen!?Das ein Helm sicherer ist,sollte auch der letzte Vollhorst kapiert haben,das muss man anderen nicht ständig gebetsmühlenartig unter die Nase reiben.
> 
> ...




Belüftung bei diesem Helm finde ich nach jetzt ca. 5 Jahren Einsatzdauer sehr schlecht. Auch lässt sich der Helm in der Weite nicht anpassen!
Entweder er passt oder nicht. Optisch macht er eher einen schlanken Eindruck.


----------



## michionwheels (22. Mai 2016)

Ja das habe ich auch schon gelesen.Ich hab jetzt mal die neue Version den endur-o-magic 2 bestellt.Mal sehn.


----------



## L1nos (23. Mai 2016)

Der Endur-O-Matic 2 lässt sich via Drehrad am Hinterkopf in der Weite verstellen. Die Belüftung empfinde ich als recht gut, wobei ich kein Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell habe. Den Trail RS besitze ich auch. Belüftungstechnisch ist dieser besser als der Endur-O-Matic 2. Sitzen tun sie - bei mir (58cm Kopfumfang) - beide gut. Aber das ist rein subjektiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (23. Mai 2016)

Trotz meiner/wegen meiner mittlerweile 55 Jahre bin/war ich nie eitel, aber selbst ich komme mir mit den meisten Helmen selten dämlich vor. Imho stimmen einfach die Proportionen nicht.
Zwar hab ich 'n halbwegs passendes Hütchen gefunden, irgendein Abus...aber das Dings ist schwarz und daher zumeist kaum von den Füßen zu unterscheiden. Im Endeffekt probiere ich also bei jedem Stadler Besuch die ganze Kollektion aus und ärgere mich das ich nix finde was mir gefällt. 


ciiaooo


----------



## Yeti666 (23. Mai 2016)

Viel dämlicher sieht es aus wenn ein Stück Hirnmasse und Blut den schönen Waldboden versaut. Mit Deiner Lebenserfahrung wirst auch Du erkennen dass es relativ egal ist wie der Helm auf Deinem Kopf aussieht aber wie der Kopf nach dem Einschlag auf einem Steinhaufen aussieht eben nicht.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ja auch ohne Helme groß geworden, aber seit der Zeit wo ich mein erstes Mofa hatte wurde der Helm "normal".

Fahrrad,  Snowboard und Motorrad nur mit Helm.  Am wichtigsten ist das er passt, dazu sollte er möglichst gut aussehen. 
Meine Helme passen so gut das ich nicht merke das ich sie an hab. Beim Rad ist es ein günstiger, beim Motorrad war es von mittelpreisig bis abartig teuer (uvex Boss,Schuberth C1) und mein Helm zum Boarden ist auch eher Premium (160€ für 5 Tage Spaß im Jahr, Giro Discord,  sehr interessanter Helm mit einzigartigem flexiblem Aufbau ) 

Oberste Priorität ist immer das der Helm passt,  dann Optik und Features. 
Fahrrad Helme sollen gut belüftet sein, Motorrad Helme dazu sehr leise und mit integriertem Sonnenschutz und der Snowboardhelm muss ne regulierbare Belüftung haben. 

Meine Freundin hatte anfangs auch Probleme damit wie sie dann aussieht,  mittlerweile ist es ihr piep egal.  Ski und selbst aufm Gaul nur noch mit Knitterfester Mütze.


----------



## honkori (24. Mai 2016)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Viel dämlicher sieht es aus wenn ein Stück Hirnmasse und Blut den schönen Waldboden versaut. Mit Deiner Lebenserfahrung wirst auch Du erkennen dass es relativ egal ist wie der Helm auf Deinem Kopf aussieht aber wie der Kopf nach dem Einschlag auf einem Steinhaufen aussieht eben nicht.



Hmm...ich trage einen Helm, aber ich trage auch Hosen.
Mir erschließt sich daher nicht, warum ich Lederhosen tragen sollte...wenn sie mir nicht gefallen oder ich mein Fatty gegen ein Rennrad eintauschen sollte. 
Nur damit ich nicht eingesperrt werde ?
Ich bin Ossi und recht allergisch dagegen, wenn mir jemand sagt "es täte mir gut/der Zweck heiligt die Mittel". Die "Helmindustrie" will doch unser Geld und das dürfen sie gern haben...aber den "Lord-Helmchen-Einheitsbrei" haben wir 1989 zu den Akten gelegt, dachte ich zumindest. 


ciiaooo


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Mai 2016)

Also doch schonmal ohne Helm aufgeschlagen...


----------



## honkori (24. Mai 2016)

Hat dir das dein Guide vorgesagt....

ciiaooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Stadler (gibts da nicht sogar zwei in B?) kann man meist eine halbwegs große Auswahl probieren und auch relativ günstig kaufen.


Ja, es gibt zwei Filialen in B.
Dort habe ich vorletztes Jahr auch geschaut, als ich mir einen neuen Helm zulegen wollte. Ich fand die Auswahl nicht so super und es gab auch nicht besonders viele Größen. Im Endeffekt habe ich mir dann wenig später einen auf der Fahrradschau gekauft.


----------



## Baitman (24. Mai 2016)

Ich würde generell mal bei Urge schauen. Ich finde sie haben durch die Bank schöne Helmdesigns. Ich fahre den Urge All-M. Passt super auf meine Birne, Klasse belüftet. Nachteil: Er lässt sich nicht in der Weite verstellen, was ich aber auch nur an sehr kalten Wintertagen vermisse wenn ich ne dicke Sturmhaube drunterziehen möchte. Dafür hab ich dann eben noch nen alten Uvex mit Verstellrad... Und nen Netz hat er auch nicht...

http://www.urgebike.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=174


----------



## flash77 (24. Mai 2016)

Mir gefallen diesen typischen Fahrradhelme auch nicht... wenn man einigermaßen groß ist, sehen die fast immer zu klein aus. Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Fox Metah geholt - der hat eine etwas ausgefallenere Optik, ist größer und gefällt mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## Baitman (25. Mai 2016)

flash77 schrieb:


> Mir gefallen diesen typischen Fahrradhelme auch nicht... wenn man einigermaßen groß ist, sehen die fast immer zu klein aus. Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Fox Metah geholt - der hat eine etwas ausgefallenere Optik, ist größer und gefällt mir ziemlich gut.



Versteh ich nicht... Genau so ne Riesenbirne ist doch nicht gewollt...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2016)

schelle2016 schrieb:


> Der Bell Super 2 deckt auch schön ab... http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01/04/bell-super-2-helm-test/
> Beste Grüße
> Schelle



Der paßt gut, deckt viel ab und ist sicher.
Zudem wirst du unter gleichgesinnten im Wald mit "Wohlwollen" empfangen.
Vergiss das gelache deiner Frau. Nach dem ersten Einschlag ist Sie dankbar für JEDEN Helm.

Versuch auch mal den MET Parabellum.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03/01/met-parabellum-hes-helm-test-review/


----------



## trautsichnix (25. Mai 2016)

du siehst nicht Scheiße aus ,  guck dir das mal an ich sehe Scheiße aus...Lord Helmchen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Mai 2016)

Weiß jetzt nicht, was da schlecht sein soll: Neonfarben sind doch wieder schwer im Kommen! Die Kiddies stehen drauf.


----------



## schelle2016 (25. Mai 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> du siehst nicht Scheiße aus ,  guck dir das mal an ich sehe Scheiße aus...Lord Helmchen...


----------



## forever (25. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich ist es Pussy, wie ein Helm aussieht - solange es -genau- nicht wirkt wie Lord Helmchen...das ist dann mindestens 5XL... =)


----------



## schelle2016 (31. Mai 2016)

Moin,

wie versprochen melde ich mich noch mal. Aus den diversen Helmen, die ich bestellt hatte(s.o.), habe ich den IXS Trail RS behalten. Die Paßform ist bei meinem Kopf top, die Verstellmöglichkeiten finde ich gut und robust, die Belüftung ist spitze, der Helm umschließt auch den Hinterkopf ausreichend. Weiters thront der Helm, im Vergleich zu einigen anderen Modellen, nicht hoch auf dem Kopf. Danke für eure zahlreichen Tips, habe meinen Wunschhelm gefunden! 

http://www.triridemtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/foto-test-ixs-6.jpg
http://reviews.mtbr.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/PC260289.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FZ1 (31. Mai 2016)

welche Farbe hast Du denn nun gewählt??


----------



## Baxter75 (31. Mai 2016)

WIR wollen den HELM an deiner MURMEL sehn und nicht irgend welche Fotos außem Netz


----------



## schelle2016 (31. Mai 2016)

FZ1 schrieb:


> welche Farbe hast Du denn nun gewählt??



...ein lebensbejahendes Matt schwarz...

Macht schlank und schön


----------



## __x_cut__ (3. Juni 2016)

Gute Wahl...hab den auch und ebenfalls in schwarz! Was ich mich nur schon gefragt hab, ist die äußere helmgrösse bei den verschiedenen Größen identisch? Ich hab M/L und das Stellrad fast ganz zu gedreht. Wenn der Helm in S/M außen kleiner ist, würde ich evtl nochmal wechseln...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schelle2016 (3. Juni 2016)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> Gute Wahl...hab den auch und ebenfalls in schwarz! Was ich mich nur schon gefragt hab, ist die äußere helmgrösse bei den verschiedenen Größen identisch? Ich hab M/L und das Stellrad fast ganz zu gedreht. Wenn der Helm in S/M außen kleiner ist, würde ich evtl nochmal wechseln...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Hallo,
der IXS Trail hat lt. Bike-Magazin 2 Schalengrössen, nachzulesen am Ende des Review...

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/szene_news/helm-ixs-trail-rs/a15933.html


----------



## __x_cut__ (3. Juni 2016)

Klingt doch gut...muss ich bei Gelegenheit echt nochmal testen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

